# Pros Aid?



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

For the spirit gum did you make it tacky at all. Putting the spirit gum on the latex and your skin and dabbing it together to make it tacky and then placing it on. This usually helps. If you have a not so dry complexion I'm sure that's what played a factor.

I have not used Pro-Aid but found this on it:
By far the most useful adhesive for our prosthetics. Pros-Aid is an acrylic based adhesive that doesn't have any strong odors like spirit gum and liquid latex have. When applied on both your face and the prosthetic and allowed to dry clear, it offers a very strong bond which can keep the prosthetic on your face all day!

If you decide to go with Pro-Aid get the Super Solv Remover as well. Sounds like this Pro-Aid can leave a nice residue.

http://northfur.timduru.org/shop/makeup.html#Adhesives & Removers


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the reply MrsMeyers-
Yes, I did the dry to tacky thing, and it stuck like cement to my wife, but not me.
Must be the difference in skin types.

Hopefully the ProsAid works.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Pros-aide is so much better than spirit gum, you'll never want to go back. 
You'll want the original "tacky" formula, there's a new "tackless" Pros-aide better suited for making PAX paint.

You could also try Duo Surgical Adhesive, Beta Bond Plus, or Telesis 5, any of which are considerably better adhesives than spirit gum.

My favorite seller of such things is FX Warehouse.


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Lurks-
Appreciate the advice-
Why do you prefer this particular seller? 
I've found ProsAid prices all over the board out there.....is there a difference in quality from one vendor to another?


----------



## BoneEfx (Sep 24, 2004)

*Pro-adhesive*

Hello,
We recommend Pro-adhesive (or pros-aide) for most applications. It's water based and is much stronger then Spirit gum. We carry a 1 ounce bottle (enough for 1-2 applications) or a bigger 8 oz. bottle. Larry Bones - Bone Yard Effects www.BoneYardFx.com or www.FXFaces.com for dial up users.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

NailBiter,
Pros-Aide is a brand name, but there are other companies mixes that are very similar. If it says Pros-Aide it should all be the same.

I recommend FX Warehouse as much and as often as I can!

I have been dealing with special fx and make-up suppliers for a few years now, and Thea, the owner of FX Warehouse has NEVER let me down!

The few times she has had to back-order something for me, she has let me know about it as soon as she could. Unlike a well known Cleveland store owner, who has caused me to miss a deadline, is very difficult to get ahold of, and likes to send my orders to my neighbors house. 
I no longer order from him, but in his defense, he does have an overall good reputation.

I personally have no experiance ordering from BoneYardFX, but I do somewhat know him from another forum, and have heard nothing bad about him. I just checked his site, his prices are about average, I'd say.

There are many suppliers I recommend, few that I have to say I avoid.

BoneEfx,
It seems that all we see of you around here are posts promoting your store.
Tell more about yourself, join in the "community", and you'll be better recieved, and people will be more willing to order from you.

You've seen the many posts that suppliers have made at "The Lab". The ones who contibute more than self-promoting advertising get quite a lot of word-of-mouth recommendations. Thea, Thad, Micheal Davies...et al.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## NailBiter (Sep 13, 2005)

Lurks-
Thanks again....
I also compared FX Warehouse to Boneyard FX, but wouldn't say the 2 were even close in price.

FX warehouse - 8oz Prosaid $21.95 & 8oz Solv remover $8.95 = $30.90
BoneyardFX - 8oz Prosaid $35.00 & 4oz (1/2 of FXWarehouse) Solv remover $10 = $45

So again, thanks for the advice and recomondations.....I know where I'll shop!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Glad to help!
There are many things that FX Warehouse has that cost a little above average, but I tend to order from Thea because of her fantastic customer relations. Cheapest isn't always best.

If you have any questions, just email her. She's great at helping out, even if she doesn't sell the product you are asking about.


----------

